# Tandem brake cables



## PpPete (28 Apr 2010)

Anyone know a source for tandem brake cables....the kind with two cables attached to a single large nipple, so that front and rear brakes can be operated by a single lever?

SJS seem to do a lot of tandem stuff, but not those.


----------

